# Couple new Fascinate Roms



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody here interested in couple new roms? Dagex and I have a couple to play with. Post here or PM if interested!


----------



## liddellw1 (Aug 17, 2011)

bdogg718k said:


> Anybody here interested in couple new roms? Dagex and I have a couple to play with. Post here or PM if interested!


I am interested! Count me in.


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

ok here is my UNOFFICIAL AOKP build. Im building new LiquidSmooth and Dirty Unicorns this week.

http://d-h.st/MU1


----------

